# Caesarean Section on medicare



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

Does Medicare cover costs for a planned not emergency caesarean section for people from countries with reciprocal arrangements e.g uk?
If you enter Australia when already pregnant would they still cover you?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

i will also be interested in knowing this bit of info..
Suppose we enter Austr (176 SS visa) when my spouse is pregnant; will she be entitled to any medicare? Are there any exceptions or limitations to this?


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Medicare won't cover an elective c-section for people from reciprocal countries. They will cover an emergency section or a planned section because of difficulties. Ie you find out two weeks before date that you can't deliver normally because of baby being breech or whatever. I'm assuming because you're talking about reciprocal you mean having a baby on 457?

Life is good, your situation is different (or your wife's) because you will be coming as a permanent resident on a 176 you will be entitled to the exact same Medicare as an Australian citizen.

There seems to be a lot of misinformation on other forums (not this one) about it making a difference being pregnant before you come to Oz. It doesn't make one bit of difference whether you become pregnant at home or in Oz your Medicare entitlements will stay the same.


----------



## eddkal (Dec 10, 2010)

IrishAussie said:


> Medicare won't cover an elective c-section for people from reciprocal countries. They will cover an emergency section or a planned section because of difficulties. Ie you find out two weeks before date that you can't deliver normally because of baby being breech or whatever. I'm assuming because you're talking about reciprocal you mean having a baby on 457?
> 
> Life is good, your situation is different (or your wife's) because you will be coming as a permanent resident on a 176 you will be entitled to the exact same Medicare as an Australian citizen.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of misinformation on other forums (not this one) about it making a difference being pregnant before you come to Oz. It doesn't make one bit of difference whether you become pregnant at home or in Oz your Medicare entitlements will stay the same.


How about a planned caeser due to having had previous caesers before( this is one of the legitimate medical reasons)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Planned through medical need or choice? Medicare agreement is for what is medically neccessary nothing elective.


----------



## IrishAussie (Feb 24, 2012)

Just what shel said, it needs to be planned due to medical need so really your consultant/ obstetrician is the one you need to speak to. If they are happy for you to give birth naturally then no it won't be covered by Medicare.


----------

